# perms for coloured hair



## orodwen (Nov 13, 2005)

i know that there are perms out there that are *much* easier for coloured hair; newer formulas that allow individuals to do both. i know perms aren't popular these days but w/ the advances made a lot more can be done. do any of you know what some of those improved lines  here are the kind of results i'm wondering about achieving:











tia!


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think those gals have a perm. I also don't think you can get those look with a perm. Maybe a wave? but it looks to me like they used a curling iron.


----------



## orodwen (Nov 14, 2005)

i understand.  i think the 1st one might actually be naturally wavy/curly & the 2nd one, a korean actress, i'm not sure about.  my hair has gotten so fine & w/ it being lifted to basically level 10-11, i don't like ironing it.  i know the perms i speak of exist.  i talked w/ my old stylist back in st. louis about them, but i can't remember what they're called.  a perm, pending on what rod or curler you use, can give that sort of wave.  all things which affect thes shaft to curl or have a wave are from some sort of perming product.  anyway, i'm rambling, aren't i?


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

I know they make perms for colored treated hair. maybe they just use the bigger rods to get that flip look.

BECAREFUL since you have lifted the color so much!

I would check around at a few salons and see what they say before getting anything done. I'd hate to see the cute do' of yours get messed up!


----------

